# é mesmo



## diogo

hola,amigos yo tambien quiero consultar esta palabra *é mesmo ya que he visto que cuando preguntan algo como lo recuerdas contestan: *é mesmo
 y en otras por ejemplo para contestar en serio o hablas en serio, no se si me doy a entender? porfavor podrian ayudarme

 un saludo a todos los amigos brazileros¡¡


----------



## Vanda

diogo said:


> hola,amigos yo tambien quiero consultar esta palabra *é mesmo ya que he visto que cuando preguntan algo como lo recuerdas contestan: *é mesmo
> y en otras por ejemplo para contestar en serio o hablas en serio, no se si me doy a entender? porfavor podrian ayudarme
> 
> un saludo a todos los amigos brazileros¡¡



Bienvenido, Diogo, 

Mudei seu post de lugar, pois é sobre outro assunto. Dizemos "é mesmo" quando queremos confirmar qualquer coisa que nos dizem.
- _Gente, como está caro o leite!
- É mesmo, gastei o dobro do que pago normalmente._

Ou então:
- _Gente, como está caro o leite!
- Sério? Faz tempo que não compro_. (Nesse caso estou surpresa!)


----------



## Espinharas

Hola, Diogo.


No sé si he entendido todo, pero pienso que Vanda ha ya ayudado mucho:


1) Confirmación: ejemplo 1 de Vanda;


2) Admiración, sorpresa: 


Ej. a: - Ele estava desaparecido há 15 anos. De repente, surgiu no salão.


- Foi mesmo? E a reação das pessoas?


Ej. b: - Ela é a 15a filha do casal.


- É mesmo? E quantos filhos eles têm?


3) Refuerzo: 


Ej: - Olha, vai haver uma partida de futebol amanhã, mas vai chover.


- Ah, nós vamos de qualquer maneira. Vamos mesmo!


Saludos.​


----------



## KHALIFAH

Olá Espinharas 
Você está com a razão. Trata-se do mesmo significado em diferentes contextos. Eu tenho uma pequena dúvida: Pode ser também usado como sinônimo de _ainda? _Por exemplo: "mesmo sem muito esforço eles atingiram o objetivo final"

Obrigado.

Saudações.


----------



## Anagallis

KHALIFAH,
Pode, mas nesse caso diria "ainda que" em vez de apenas "ainda": 
"mesmo sem muito esforço eles atingiram o objetivo final" 
ficava: 
"ainda que sem muito esforço, eles atingiram o objectivo final"
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Espinharas

Khalifah,
perfeita a resposta de Anagallis.
Em português, você poderia usar também "embora", que é a tradução de "aunque".
Embora sem muito esforço, eles atingiram o objetivo final.
Mesmo que sem muito esforço, eles atingiram o objetivo final.
fui...


----------



## KHALIFAH

Perfeito!! Muito obrigado Anagallis y Você Espinharas.


----------



## Mangato

diogo said:


> hola,amigos yo tambien quiero consultar esta palabra *é mesmo ya que he visto que cuando preguntan algo como lo recuerdas contestan: *é mesmo
> y en otras por ejemplo para contestar en serio o hablas en serio, no se si me doy a entender? porfavor podrian ayudarme
> 
> un saludo a todos los amigos brasileños¡¡


 
*Es eso mismo*. Confirmación de lo que dices


----------



## Naticruz

diogo said:


> hola,amigos yo tambien quiero consultar esta palabra *é mesmo ya que he visto que cuando preguntan algo como lo recuerdas contestan: *é mesmo
> y en otras por ejemplo para contestar en serio o hablas en serio, no se si me doy a entender? porfavor podrian ayudarme
> 
> un saludo a todos los amigos brazileros¡¡


 Ya ahora...
*Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.*
*«Brasil*. Esta es la única grafía válida en español del nombre de este país de América; no debe usarse la forma inglesa _Brazil_. El gentilicio recomendado y mayoritario en todo el ámbito hispánico es *brasileño*_._
Esta forma alterna en algunos países de América con _brasilero,_ adaptación del gentilicio en portugués _brasileiro.»_
_Mejores saludos_


----------



## diogo

mil gracias por su ayuda entonces es como  

2) Admiración, sorpresa:

 ya que otro ejemplo que he visto; 
al decirle a una persona estoy embarazada la otra persona responde *é mesmo, *por lo que doy por hecho que significa sorpresa- muchas gracias por su ayuda 

 perdon es amigos brasileños!!!


----------



## uchi.m

Olá diogo!


diogo said:


> al decirle a una persona estoy embarazada la otra persona responde *é mesmo, *por lo que doy por hecho que significa sorpresa


Correto  mas quando significa surpresa, a expressão soa como se fosse uma pergunta:
- Sim, estou grávida!
- *É mesmo?* Meus parabéns!​


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

"*É mesmo*" se usa como "*de veras*". De los ejemplos de arriba:



> - ¡Cómo está de cara la leche!
> - De veras. Gasté el doble de lo que pago normalmente.


 


> - Sí, ¡estoy embarazada!
> - ¿De veras? ¡Felicidades!


 
Saludos.


----------



## diogo

gracias *Giorgio Lontano* asi queda entonces

un saludo¡¡


----------

